# Maybe a Seinfeld reunion show in the works.



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

http://www.eonline.com/news/505505/...etails-on-secret-project-with-jason-alexander

i hopes so, loved the Seinfeld show.


----------



## Ina (Jan 30, 2014)

Seinfeld, I never saw it. I think it was on when I was working, going to school, or studying. Now I remember, one of my kids w/family moved in and I lost access to the TV.nthego:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol TG...don't get too excited and usually reunion shows suck, in my opinion.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 30, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> Lol TG...don't get too excited and usually reunion shows suck, in my opinion.



The only one of the cast who has actually had some success is Julia Louis-Dreyfus with her hilarious tv show The New Adventures of Old Christine.  And as an extra added tidbit . . . I saw her sister's bare butt at a wedding a number of years ago  . . .


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

I used to watch that show too, because I have new adventures and I'm also Old Christne, lol.

Wow, I'm impressed!  the only celeb I've seen is Bill Cosby in Monterey and I didn't see his butt.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 30, 2014)

That Guy said:


> The only one of the cast who has actually had some success is Julia Louis-Dreyfus with her hilarious tv show The New Adventures of Old Christine. And as an extra added tidbit . . . I saw her sister's bare butt at a wedding a number of years ago . . .


Have you ever watched *Curb Your Enthusiasm* it's so damn wiockedly funny it makes Seinfeld seem like a drama.

Larry David patterned George's character on Seinfeld after himself, and he is so much worse, it's awesome!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curb_Your_Enthusiasm


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 30, 2014)

Yes, hilarious!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 31, 2014)

. . . NO ONE asks just how I happened to see Julia Louis-Dryfus's sister's bare butt???  I continue to be amazed and it shall, therefore, remain an mystery.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 31, 2014)

That Guy said:


> . . . NO ONE asks just how I happened to see Julia Louis-Dryfus's sister's bare butt???  I continue to be amazed and it shall, therefore, remain an mystery.



I would have asked, I'm just seeing the post. Was it worth the viewing?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2014)

I loved the "low talker" and the "puffy shirt." And George's shrinkage problem.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> I would have asked, I'm just seeing the post. Was it worth the viewing?



Sure was surprised.  I'll say that . . .


----------



## Rainee (Feb 1, 2014)

I`d watch a re-union only if Kramer was in it .. it wouldn`t be the same ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I loved the "low talker" and the "puffy shirt." And George's shrinkage problem.


We just saw the one the other night where George get's a job in Elaine's office and he ends up having sex with the cleaning woman, oh it's the one that also has the white cashmere sweater with the tiny red dot on it.

The episode, The Jacket, with Elaine's father played by Lawrence Tierney were pure gold.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

Every single episode was golden!  If they approach a reunion with the right mindset it could live up to all expectations.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

Loved Seinfeld and Curb Your Enthusiasm...they're not making good comedies like that anymore.


----------

